# 2017 Fishing Trips



## MallardMaster

It is getting to be that time of the year again. I know that my group has been busy sending texts back and forth getting pumped up for our trip in 26 days! Time always goes by slow while you are waiting and then it is upon you in a matter of days. We are so excited. We are going back for the 4th year in a row to spend the week with our friends on Nagagami Lake. We are just looking forward to a fantastic week of relaxation and if we catch some fish it will be a bonus!!
Where is everyone else heading off to this spring and summer across this great world we live in?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

A buddy and I are heading to Esnagi for 5 days starting July 1. It will be the 4th trip in 5 years. Usually there is a group of 6-12 guys but life gets in the way for some. It's all about having your priorities in line.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Headed back to Dog Lake (Northern Walleye Lodge)for the 5th year in a row with one of my sons and a friend who's looking forward to me guiding. Can't believe how fast the time goes and it's bag packing time. I expect the delayed warm up will have Mr Walter in 8-10 ' depth with a few Toad Smallys waiting to scarf my Mepps. No phone,no internet,no tv,no radio,no email,no voice mail for a week. Pure Bliss.


----------



## stickman1978

Going to the 49th state, hoping to hook into a barn door.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Anita Dwink said:


> Headed back to Dog Lake (Northern Walleye Lodge)for the 5th year in a row with one of my sons and a friend who's looking forward to me guiding. Can't believe how fast the time goes and it's bag packing time. I expect the delayed warm up will have Mr Walter in 8-10 ' depth with a few Toad Smallys waiting to scarf my Mepps. *No phone,no internet,no tv,no radio,no email,no voice mail for a week. Pure Bliss.*


That's it right there...

We hop on the train at dog lake and usually wet a line while killing time waiting on the train on the road in to Ernie's.


----------



## Anita Dwink

HUBBHUNTER said:


> That's it right there...
> 
> We hop on the train at dog lake and usually wet a line while killing time waiting on the train on the road in to Ernie's.


He feeds the pike off his docks. Took video of 2 kids catch 4 nice pike while I was picking up leeches.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Anita Dwink said:


> He feeds the pike off his docks. Took video of 2 kids catch 4 nice pike while I was picking up leeches.


Lot's of things I look forward to on my trip, other than the fishing and one is finally reaching the train stop and going to Ernies for a burger and couple beers. Every year he tries to sell us a trip to his lodge. He's the consummate salesman.. Lol


----------



## Beartreed

Group of 10 of us leave in 3 short days for 4 days of bush lake fishing around Hornepayne. A lot of work but a great reward. Have done this for many many years. 4 weeks later it's off with a group of 20 to Nakina for a week on Lower and Upper Twin lakes and a few days of bush lake fishing thrown in also. Been at this for 31 years and hope for another 31


----------



## kzoofisher

Long wait 'too August and my trip to Lake Windermere. Thank God the fishing in Michigan is awesome but the cell still works here.


----------



## Anita Dwink

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Lot's of things I look forward to on my trip, other than the fishing and one is finally reaching the train stop and going to Ernies for a burger and couple beers. Every year he tries to sell us a trip to his lodge. He's the consummate salesman.. Lol


No kidding ! I could tell some stories. He does do a pretty good burger. I think his whole family eats there for lunch. I like to tell him we're catching all the fish in front of our cabin.


----------



## AdamBradley

Well, it's a ways away, but plans are made for Feb 2018 steelhead in washingtons Olympic Penn. This will be year 3, and I can't wait! Have 7 days planned on the river instead of the 5 days we did each of the past two years!


----------



## Bigdiddy

Headed to Baudette Minn to fish Lake of The Woods this Monday for 5 days. My dad, uncle, cousin and I. It will be about 18 years since we were all there together my dad and uncle make it back every year for a trip or two. Should be nice weather and from what I can see online guys aren't traveling far for their limits of Walleye.


----------



## grapestomper

Headed to Lake Kabetogama in Minnesota on June 10th with the family. Went last year to Crane Lake and the fish are supposedly bigger here. Bite sounds good as of now so it should be a good trip. Way better fishing than around here so no matter what it will be goo.


----------



## gillcommander

Leaving next Friday for Ely, MN and 7 days in the BWCA. Always an awesome trip - peaceful and normally good fishing. Pretty much a poor mans Canada in my opinion.


----------



## Buckwalleye

Leave for O'Sullivan lake near Nakina on June 9 for a week. Been going there since 2003. Great outfitter at O'Sullivan's Rainbow. Myself, Dad, Brother and a Buddy. Always a great trip, plan to outfish and outdrink my little brother per usual.


----------



## Trout King

Flying to Anchorage the 6th of August. Going to poke around the Kenai Peninsula and also a bit north of Anchorage. Rented a motor home with a few friends. Hopefully, we can find a few fish.


----------



## MallardMaster

I just looked at the calendar and realized I am a week out from making our trip up 17. I am really starting to get a little excited about it. Only thing left to do is get groceries and make out my beer and liquor list for the week. It seems like it was only 50 weeks ago when we were leaving Nagagami Lake starting the countdown to come back again!


----------



## Bigdiddy

Just got back from Lake of the woods, finished with 111 fish ( walleye & sauger ) in 4 days of fishing, 5 guys total. We caught some real nice eyes that we couldn't keep because they have a slot limit anything between 19.5 & 28 in have to go back in the lake. We had a large fish fry last night for close to 30 people and still have a large quantity that we're bringing back, it was a lot of fun can't wait to do it again next year. Pic is of a walleye that had to be released, 24 incher.


----------



## fishgtbay

Is Nagagami between White River and Hornepayne? I thought I seen a sign for it, but also may have been mistaken.....There was a larger lake on the east side of road thinking it as Nagagami.


----------



## MallardMaster

Yes. Nagagami is about a 15 minute puddle jump flight from Hornepayne.


----------



## Anita Dwink

I'll pm a few gps coordinates and the methods / baits we used. We usually went after pike and smallmouth in the am but when we did go for Walleye we were on the water at 1st light and they bit for the 1st hr or 2. Where are you staying?


----------



## JackPatrick

Anita Dwink said:


> I'll pm a few gps coordinates and the methods / baits we used. We usually went after pike and smallmouth in the am but when we did go for Walleye we were on the water at 1st light and they bit for the 1st hr or 2. Where are you staying?


Thank you, GPS coordinates would be appreciated! We are staying at Norther Walleye Lodge again! Fantastic cabin, location, and hosts!


----------



## Anita Dwink

JackPatrick said:


> Thank you, GPS coordinates would be appreciated! We are staying at Norther Walleye Lodge again! Fantastic cabin, location, and hosts!


Was my 5th year with them. The new boats handle the waves well. See if Warren has had any luck getting leeches. He was planning on setting his own traps after I left. If not pick em up at the Beachfront trading post in WAWA . It`s where I get my licenses and call in to the lodge.


----------



## JackPatrick

Anita Dwink said:


> Was my 5th year with them. The new boats handle the waves well. See if Warren has had any luck getting leeches. He was planning on setting his own traps after I left. If not pick em up at the Beachfront trading post in WAWA . It`s where I get my licenses and call in to the lodge.


We stopped at the trading post in the Soo to get crawlers. Never tried leaches before, but may have to. what kind of rig do you use. We had our best luck using a two hook floating harness with spinner baited with a crawler. Put a weight a meter up the line.


----------



## Anita Dwink

JackPatrick said:


> We stopped at the trading post in the Soo to get crawlers. Never tried leaches before, but may have to. what kind of rig do you use. We had our best luck using a two hook floating harness with spinner baited with a crawler. Put a weight a meter up the line.


1/8th oz jig white or chartreuse under a slip bobber. A ft off the bottom. Went through 15 dozen leeches. Hit on several spots with same rig. Used a thill stealth bobber this year and they worked flawlessly. Haven't used a minnow yet and only drifted crawlers to locate perch mid day. I gave a few of the rigs to Tim to use when he wasn't filling gas tanks or running errands. I video'd the catch using the float. I'll try to post it up .


----------



## BlkCountry12

I was on a extended vacation but now it's permanent! Just bought a house in Connecticut. I never would have thought I would enjoy salt water fishing as much as chasing the steelies and smallies! But a few pictures from my time on Long Island Sound.


----------



## MallardMaster

BlkCountry12 said:


> I was on a extended vacation but now it's permanent! Just bought a house in Connecticut. I never would have thought I would enjoy salt water fishing as much as chasing the steelies and smallies! But a few pictures from my time on Long Island Sound.
> 
> View attachment 262955
> View attachment 262957
> View attachment 262958
> View attachment 262959
> View attachment 262960


Nice Work!! It seems like you've found your niche there in Connecticut. I worked out there myself for a few months and never made it to the coast. It's one of those things that I will regret.


----------

